# How to post a picture.



## tattoomike68

To post a picture find the url like this http://www.floridaame.org/GalleryPages/IMG2005/Brian Konsela  Elbow 0219.JPG

highlight the url and hit the button that says *Img*, you will end up with a code that looks like this..


		Code:
	

&#91;img&#93;http&#58;//www.floridaame.org/GalleryPages/IMG2005/Brian%20Konsela%20%20Elbow%200219.JPG&#91;/img&#93;


when you post that code it will show as a picture.






So all there is to it is the  
	
	




		Code:
	

&#91;img&#93;web address goes here&#91;/img&#93;


If you need a place to host pictures on the web you can do it free at...

http://www.photobucket.com
http://www.imageshack.us


----------



## Oldmechthings

That sure looks easy enough, and I'm sure it is, but for us old folks that were born almost before electronics, indoor plumbing, and certainly before television, things come a little slow sometimes. To be honest I'm much more comfortable in the workshop. When I do get where I can post pictures, I hope it will be something that will be of interest to you.
 Oldmechthings ;D


----------



## Powder keg

Just double click on the img link in photobucket and past it into your post. That's how I do it. 

On the Avatar, You better talk to Rick or Mike:O)

Good luck, Wes


----------



## Mike N

How do I get a picture under my User name?


----------



## Maryak

Mike,

At the top of the page are various headings HOME HELP ARCADE etc.

Click on Profile

At the left is a section Modify Profile

Click on Profile Forum Information

Here are various options for placing a picture in your profile.

Hope this helps  ??? - if not get back to me and we'll sort it out :

Regards
Bob


----------



## Penguingeoff

It Works. Not so hard after all. Geoff from TAS


----------



## Malay

HMEM sounds like great bunch of guys, and I'd sure like to join in, but the entire site is beyond me. My first project is a scratch designed and built V-4 steam racing engine intended to power a model racing boat in the style of the early twenties. It's been built with no castings, utilizing only a drill press and hand tools. Nearly finished, it presently runs on one bank while awaiting completion of its manifolds. If anyone is interested I can be reached in the normal manner at <[email protected]>

Regards,
Don Dickinson


----------



## rake60

Welcome to HMEM Don.

If you can email me the pictures of you build, I'd be happy to host them 
for you.

Rick


----------



## Penguingeoff

How do you post Multiple pictures? Just about tried all I know


----------



## John Rudd

Just click on the next img url for the relevant picture you want to add...

So in Photobucket if you got a bunch of pictures youwant to add, each one has an img url assigned to it, Yeah? what I do is copy the img url, and then paste it into my reply...like this:









Very easy...Hope this helps


----------



## doubletop

This may seem a strange question from somebody who has just done his 200th post, many with pictures. I use the photobucket method. But I see people are posting pics with a thumbnail and a link to an image that appears to be hosted on the homemodelenginemachinist site

for example

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=9299.0

has images here

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=9299.0;attach=9793

So how do you do it this way? There's no upload image option as far as I can see.. I've just noticed the additional options link, but it doesn't work in preview mode, you have to save the post to see the image. (Answered my own question)




Pete


----------



## Drei

By weisss at 2011-02-04

This is an uplode test forgive me if its wrong :-[




EDIT: Corrected an error in the link code.   -Wareagle


----------



## Drei

Sry again :-[





EDIT: Corrected error in link code.  -Wareagle


----------



## Drei

Last try




EDIT: Corrected error in link code.     -Wareagle


----------



## Drei

Sry but i can do in, i uploded som images on the Image Shack and selected View image from the right click button. Then a box indicated the link, i copied it and inserted it in between the brackets of the button Image frm the post. 
And its wrong again... can you explain pls 
Thanks 
Drei


----------



## Fingers

Hi
Don't bother with the brackets that caught me out aswel just copy the link and past it to your post
Hope that helps
Jamie


----------



## wareagle

I am looking at it right now...  The link appears to be hosed for some reason. It is taking me to a malicious site; firewall and virus programs were going nuts. Stand by.



Success! There was in issue with the link. Drei, I am sending you a PM to explain what happened and how I fixed it.


----------



## DaveH

Please can someone tell me how to get a photo from my desktop into a post.

I have found a few ways that don't work. ;D

Dave


----------



## Bill Gruby

Dave if the pix is in your file already it's fairly simple.

 1) Type your message

 2) Bottom left says "Additional Options" Ck the little box it will open a browse search

 3) Click Browse and it will open to your file

 Pick the pix you want and open it It will move the pix and all you do is post the whole thing and you get the oix where youy want it. See below.

 "Bill Gruby"


----------



## DaveH

Bill 
Ta very much

I'll give it a go

Dave


----------



## DaveH

Bill,
Great that worked

Many thanks

Dave


----------



## Bill Gruby

Glad we could help Dave.

 "Bill Gruby"


----------



## DaveH

Hi, 

I can post a photo from my desktop into a post as an attachment, using the "Additional Options" box.

I would like to know how to post a photo so that it appears directly in the post. (Not as an attachment).

A lot seem to do it this way. Seems better if two or three photo's are posted.

Thank you

Dave


----------



## mklotz

Resize your picture to 800 x 600 pixels or smaller then upload to Photoshop.

Right click on your picture which will offer some options. Click on the IMG option near bottom to copy the image HTML code to the scratchpad. In your post press Ctrl-V to paste the image code into your text.

Use the Preview function to check that you've done what you intended to do.


----------



## DaveH

Marv,

Thank you again.

Did you see my photo?

Good eh!

This looks complicated but let me have few goes first see where I get stuck ;D

Dave


----------



## DaveH

Marv,

I have the photo in Photoshop, I've rt clicked and I do get a lot of options but not IMG. What does IMG stand for?

I did more luck than anything end up with the photo's web address. 

Sorry Marv I'm lost.

Dave


----------



## DaveH

Aah,

I think I may have caused some confusion - appologies all round.

I don't want the image code, I want the image, or in my case the photo.


Dave


----------



## DaveH

Hi,

In the post reply page, there is a button named 'Insert Image' can I use that to insert a photo?

Dave


----------



## DaveH

Deleted
Dave


----------



## DaveH

All I get is the url.

So I am doing something wrong, I haven't a clue what.

I try another day.

Thanks 

Dave


----------



## DaveH

Still battling, I think I should be copying something, but no idea what.

Can anyone help this poor old sod please.

Dave


----------



## GailInNM

Dave,
To insert a photo, the photo must be able to be accessed at a web site on the internet.

Marv said to upload it to Photoshop but I think he meant to type Photo Bucket, which is an image hosting site that many of us use. Some of the sites restrict the use by people that are not in the US. I think Photobucket can be used worldwide. You have to sign up and create an account, but everything is free.

Here is the link to Photobucket home page.
http://photobucket.com

This a link to my account.
http://s338.photobucket.com/albums/n404/NMSteam/

And here is an example of what gets pasted into your message.




		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i338.photobucket.com/albums/n404/NMSteam/Air%20Cooled%20Tiny/OilCup-1.jpg[/img]


And the result is






Gail in NM


----------



## DaveH

Hi Gail,

I did open account in Photoshop but could not find IMG.

Not a problem I will try Photobucket.

Click - drag - click  would be nice especially for old sods like me - born in the dark ages.

Thank you -I'll give it a go ;D

Dave


----------



## GailInNM

Dave,
Here is a screen shot within an album in Photobucket. 

I have rolled over the Heisler photo and that has produced the share/copy pull down menu below the thumbnail photo. The bottom item in the menu is the IMG code. Click that and it should flash briefly "copied". 

With that information on your clipboard, in your message on HMEM paste it in using control V where you want the photo. 

One thing to be aware of. Since this is a link to a photo that is not stored on HMEM, if the photo is removed from the external site, in this case Photobucket, it will no longer show in your post.  Attached photos, as you have been doing, are stored on the HMEM server so that is not a concern. 

Gail in NM


----------



## DaveH

Hi Gail,

Ah you don't get that IMG code in Photoshop - well I didn't 



			
				GailInNM  said:
			
		

> One thing to be aware of. Since this is a link to a photo that is not stored on HMEM, if the photo is removed from the external site, in this case Photobucket, it will no longer show in your post.  Attached photos, as you have been doing, are stored on the HMEM server so that is not a concern.



Well that is interesting, I wondered why the photos had to be uploaded first. To me it is still a strange thing to do, but there again my computer knowledge is very limited.
I did so like my slide rule ;D

Thanks Gail

Dave


----------



## crab

Testing


----------



## ShedBoy

What a quaint looking boat! Do you have anymore info on it?
Brock


----------



## crab

ShedBoy  said:
			
		

> What a quaint looking boat! Do you have anymore info on it?
> Brock



No,it was on ebay.I was thinking about buying it until it got over 100 bucks.




I am trying to learn how to put photos on here,I see it is still to big. 




Got it! ;D 

crab


----------



## Allan in Germany

Let's see if mine works - uploading an avatar, that is. I had problems until I resized the picture...


----------



## krv3000

HI strange things is tin bots my grand farther wood save tin cans up mace up a carved block of wood in the shape of a boat hull and cut the tin cans up and nale them to the wooden former to shape them and solder the tin plates together then he filed in the nale holes they where pawed by old gramophone clock work motes


----------



## idahoan

Hi Everyone

Is there a way I can embed photos using my webshots account the way others are using Photo Bucket. I hate to create a whole new account? Webshots has some options but it seems that everything is just creates a link back to their site; which tends to be a little slow.

I can get a thumbnail image but not a full sized picture to show in my message.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Mosey

ShedBoy  said:
			
		

> What a quaint looking boat! Do you have anymore info on it?
> Brock


That's the one my ancestors came over on!


----------



## rake60

idahoan  said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone
> 
> Is there a way I can embed photos using my webshots account the way others are using Photo Bucket. I hate to create a whole new account? Webshots has some options but it seems that everything is just creates a link back to their site; which tends to be a little slow.
> 
> I can get a thumbnail image but not a full sized picture to show in my message.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dave



Dave 

If you copy and paste the "direct link to image" code for the 500 pixel image from Webshots then add 
[ img ] to the front of the code and [ /img ] to the end of the code with no spaces, the picture will embed.

For example:



		Code:
	

[img]http://inlinethumb44.webshots.com/50283/2853616390045877148S500x500Q85.jpg[/img]


will display as:







Rick


----------



## idahoan

Thanks Rick

That works but it limits the picture to 600 pixels; that is not a bad size but say you want to post a larger picture? 

Dave


----------



## woodnut

Here is a quick PDF I threw together on how to post pictures/Videos.

I hope it makes sense? Just because I understand it doesn't always mean a someone new will. Let me know.

I have a mac computer and use Photo Bucket so this is showing how to use them. For Windows users it's not that different and you should be able to follow along.

John


View attachment How to Post.pdf


----------



## steamer

Thanks Woodnut!

Dave


----------



## woodnut

No Problem, always happy to help if I can.

John


----------



## mklotz

John,

Those are very helpful instructions, indeed. I would suggest only one small addition...

Once a picture is uploaded to Photobucket and referenced in your forum post, you may not move the picture to another album or sub-album in your Photobucket account. If you do the reference you made to it in your post will no longer be valid and folks won't be able to see the picture.

The implication of this is that you need to plan your Photobucket album and sub-album layout carefully before you begin uploading pictures. Big albums will make it difficult to find a desired pictures. Try to use small albums each devoted to a particular project.


----------



## Troutsqueezer

Worth mentioning, if it hasn't been already: Once you upload a certain number of pictures to Photobucket - I forget what it is, maybe close to 400 - they seize control of your pictures and links to them and demand moola, as happened to Metal Butcher. Can't remember the amount, under $30 I think. Until you do that, there will be a placeholder where your pics once were in forums such as HMEM. Capitalists...they're everywhere.


----------



## tattoomike68

I have 427 files but never use but 10% of my bandwidth allowance.


----------



## dsquire

Troutsqueezer 

It is the old story. FREE! When is anything free? They appear to give you something for nothing now all the while sucking you into the vortex and once you can't afford (they hope) to back out they pull the plug and welcome you into there capitalistic world.

Now if we could figure out a way for each member to pay 1 cent a day to be used for hosting all the pictures and video etc, we wouldn't need all these other so called "FREE" sites that are anything but free.

Cheers 

Don  ​8147

Disclaimer: The above view are my personal views and may or may not be the views of HMEM.


----------



## woodnut

Thanks Marv, I will have to remember that. Sub folders.

I took a look at the terms of use for Photo Bucket

Here is what Photo Bucket says about its free account:
____________________________________________________________
  Free Accounts
  Published 07/14/2011 10:49 AM  |  Updated 07/14/2011 10:49 AM
  What do I get with a free account?

  Look at all you get, for free!

  Free accounts include:

  Unlimited* storage for photos.
  Up to 500 videos permitted with up to 10 minutes in length per video.
  Maximum display size of photos is 2048x1536 pixels each.
  Maximum file size permitted is 5MB per photo and 500MB per video.
  The pure awesomeness of the Photobucket experience!

**Photobucket reserves the right to limit excessive use and the unlimited 
   storage offer pertains to non-commercial use only.*
_____________________________________________________________

In the end if you are costing them too much money, they will come lookin for ya.

There Pro account is not that much. $2.99 a month or $24.99 a year.

I will stick with the free one for now.

John


----------



## Troutsqueezer

I guess it's a bandwidth thing. 

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=11257.345


----------



## doubletop

I thought I'd better take a look and see if I was approaching the 500 ceiling on my free account, a bit of a worry as it turns out I have 408 pictures posted there. However, it appears they've removed the restriction.

_
"NEW- Photobucket has removed the storage limits for free accounts! Now you can upload all your photos and up to 500 videos! "_ 

(which is what John said)

so panic over

There is a 10Gb limit as well but if you watermark your pics using FastStone photo resizer the each picture is only about 120Kb, so my 400+ pics are only taking 1% of my allowance. Resizing down to 120Kb and not posting the 1Mb files straight from your camera also allows your posts to load quicker. The smaller file pictures are perfectly adequate for the forum.

There is a way to recover you pictures from photobucket, resize and watermark them and then post them back to Photobucket retaining the original file name so the links in your posts remain intact. I wrote it up somewhere (maybe on this thread) 

Pete


----------



## doubletop

It wasn't here but here is the link to the details

The software is FastStone photo resizer

http://www.faststone.org/FSResizerDetail.htm

Here's how you retrospectively watermark all your photos (and re-size) that are already posted on Photobucket

http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=4735.msg59622#msg59622

I'd suggest that with this going on, rather than stick a watermark in the corner of the photo something across the middle would be more appropriate

Hope that helps

Pete


----------



## Blogwitch

I have been using the faststone resizer for ages now, and my initial free album has 2500 pics/vids in it.

I have paid now to use Photobucket, and that basically gives me all the storage and bandwidth I will ever need, a small price to pay for keeping the site going.

What a lot of people don't realise is that saving your pictures as attachments to posts, rather than offsite storage like photobucket, could eventually clog up the site and slow it down, plus, I personally like to put the pictures in the posts, as having them all hanging on the end makes things sometimes very difficult to understand. There is nothing easier to understand than a bit of text, then a picture or video, not a load of text all together, then the pictures at the end, which you usually have to expand anyway.

In fact, if there are more than a couple of pictures at the end of a posting, I won't bother reading it. I might be losing out, but it is just the way I am.


John


----------



## Ken I

This may be germain to the post.

From South Africa I find Photobucket dreadfully slow - it takes me 30 minutes to upload 3 photos (and its not my bandwidth). Every click of the mouse involves some delay or the other - some annoyingly lengthy.

I stumbled on another site that also accesses Photobucket and for whatever reason is way faster (like 50-100 times faster) - go figure ?

http://www.satisfaction.com/photobucket-login/

On the other hand my computer illiteracy might be the cause.

FYI

Ken


----------



## doubletop

Ken

That looks like yet another way of vacuuming up your personal stats, never to be thrown away. But I suppose that's something we probably have to learn to live with as everybody is doing it these days, Apple, Google, Facebook, Youtube, CIA, GCHQ etc etc.

If you are having upload time problems with your pics FastStone is exactly what you need as it reduces pictures to about 14% of their original size, so it will only take 14% of the time to upload them. The thing is, regardless of any restrictions Photobucket may apply, there's not much point in posting a picture 2592 x 1944 pixels (my cameras capability) when the site scales them down to 800 x 600 pixels.

regards

Pete


----------



## Ken I

Thanks doubletop - the problem is not the size (I do downscale them) - actual comms with the site is slow - click select photo - wait 30 seconds for my directory to appear in a window, click on directory - wait another 30 seconds and so on - the actual upload is not too bad on its own - imagine every mouse click requires 30 plus seconds and you might get some idea.
I only have this problem with Photobucket.
Could be my Cretacious internet explorer running on Win98SE is actually the culprit but that still doesn't really explain why I can get in via another server at a much faster rate.

Ken


----------



## doubletop

I did a "tracert www.photobucket.com" (in the command window) and also for www.satisfaction.com and got similar results. . The slowest bit was getting out of NZ then the rest was fine. The results maybe confusing though

Pete


----------



## Drei

pic trail


----------



## mgbrv8

How does one post pictures using your iPhone when you click the additional options button there doesn't seem to be anything to attach a pictures With. 

Dave


----------



## Ken I

Another problem I experience with photobucket - (and if I'm the idiot here please feel free to point out the error of my ways) - if I use a sub-folder as suggested by Marv - when I selcect "download to" (that subfolder) it simply places it in my "root" folder regardless - I then have to go to the trouble of moving it which takes as long again - so I gave up on using sub-folders.

Ken


----------



## Darren English

Just opened an account so i'll try it here first!

http://i1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii591/darrenenglish1/withgrooves.jpg?t=1336416519


----------



## Darren English

That didn't work as i expected!! ???
Here goes again


----------



## Darren English

I hate computers at times.
Third go!


----------



## mirek111

TEST
motorcycle Jara Cimrman

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cimrman


----------



## daniel147

You are not only able to post a picture of jpg format, but also capable of posting other image formats, such as Bitmap, Png, SVG, etc.


----------



## Looper7

test


----------



## zhangweilong

Hahah it works. would like to share some pictures.


----------



## M130

Yesterday I tried to post a picture in a new thread, but I don't think I got it right. Therfore I will use this thread to try it out


----------



## RonGinger

I want to know more about that motor- that looks just like my Grizzly G0704 mill, and I want to replace its motor. What size is that motor? Does it seem to heavy for the machine? Can you still crank the head up and down?

EDIT!!!
OK, I found your other thread on the motor.


----------



## e.picler

Hello Guys!
How are you guys posting photos and videos once Photobucket is not an option anymore?

I want to share with you all the progress I have made o the Tiny In Line 4 engine. Long time from last post.

Thanks in advance,

Edi


----------



## Cogsy

Hi Edi, 
What a lot of people are doing now is uploading their pictures directly to the forum itself and it's very simple. At the bottom of your posting window there is a button marked "Manage Attachments", if you click on that a pop-up window opens and allows you to upload your pictures. If you do nothing else, the pictures will appear at the bottom of your post when you hit the 'post reply' button. However, if you want to put text between your pictures, just type your post as normal then as you get to a point where you want to add a picture, click on the little paperclip icon at the top of the message box and you will see a drop-down menu with all your pictures in it. It is far more difficult to describe than to actually do it - have a go.

And I'm very much looking forward to an update on your Tiny too!


----------



## e.picler

Thanks Cogsy, your instructions were very clear! I already tested and worked fine. :thumbup::thumbup:

Edi


----------



## AdvenJack

Test: 


Hooray! Using www.imgur.com to host pictures and insert them here is so easy!!!


----------



## Rocket Man

If you have a Facebook account you should be able to see this picture.   

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...b17KIYF4X7QLOmnWn6FyQwarjnQgtYfjiCKhNRXxL7yqu


----------



## TinkerJim

Bill Gruby said:


> Dave if the pix is in your file already it's fairly simple.
> 
> 1) Type your message
> 
> 2) Bottom left says "Additional Options" Ck the little box it will open a browse search
> 
> 3) Click Browse and it will open to your file
> 
> Pick the pix you want and open it It will move the pix and all you do is post the whole thing and you get the oix where youy want it. See below.
> 
> "Bill Gruby"
> 
> View attachment 44489


Can I please try this?  Here goes.....


----------



## oldengineguy

WOW, I wanna see if this works!  This is my latest - it's a Mery!


----------

